# Donnie Yen's Special ID - animated GIFs



## Stickgrappler (Feb 21, 2014)

GIF set 5 from Donnie Yen's Special ID movie - this set features female cop Tian Jing vs Collin Chou








3 more here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/02/special-id-gif-set-5-tian-jing.html

Enjoy!

p.s. there are links in the above to the other 4 GIF sets, 3 of which feature Donnie Yen vs Ken Lo, and one set of Tian Jing in action!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Feb 23, 2014)

3 more GIF's here of actress Tian Jing in action

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/02/tian-jing-3rd-gif-set-from-donnie-yens.html

Enjoy!


----------

